# Texas City Dike TACKLE TIME - do they still have this contest?



## Long Rodder (Oct 4, 2006)

Years ago (early-mid 80's) I used to really enjoy hanging out on the TC Dike fishing for something to enter into the Tackle Time contest. Still have a plaque for 3rd place Jackfish hanging over my workbench. Do the Jaycee's still host that? Is there still a TC Dike Tackle Time event over July 4th? Please advise.
LR


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Tackle Time is from Midnight Friday June 27th through Sunday July 6th at 12:00 Noon.

I will be fishing it all week starting this Sunday...


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

That "Contest" needs to go away. Or change the name to "Hang and Rot"

The "Cause" is not worth the Wanton Waste. I hope TP&W monitors the weigh in, and cites the Organization when they leave fish to rot.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

for those of you who may may not be familiar with what jabx is referring, here's an interesting thread on the subject from last year:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=125702&highlight=jaycees


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> for those of you who may may not be familiar with what jabx is referring, here's an interesting thread on the subject from last year:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=125702&highlight=jaycees


Thanks MC....That Tournament is PETA fuel.


----------



## Matt Johnson (Jun 25, 2008)

Once a fish is dead it is dead whether is hangs and rots or you take it home and eat it or you give it so someone who puts it in the freezer and ends up throwing in the the garbage a year later, so stops fishing if you don't want the poor little fishies dieing.

EAT MORE FISH.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

I wonder where this is going.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Matt Johnson said:


> Once a fish is dead it is dead whether is hangs and rots or you take it home and eat it or you give it so someone who puts it in the freezer and ends up throwing in the the garbage a year later, so stops fishing if you don't want the poor little fishies dieing.
> 
> EAT MORE FISH.


this discussion has nothing to do with whether the fish brought in in this tournament die or not. it has everything to do with whether the fish that do die are used wisely and not wasted, or if they are just mindlessly hung up for display by the organizers to be gawked at by the public until they rot, only to then be discarded in the landfill as so much rubbish.

did you even read the thread from last summer that i referenced before you posted?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> this discussion has nothing to do with whether the fish brought in in this tournament die or not. it has everything to do with whether the fish that do die are used wisely and not wasted, or if they are just mindlessly hung up for display by the organizers to be gawked at by the public until they rot, only to then be discarded in the landfill as so much rubbish.
> 
> did you even read the thread from last summer that i referenced before you posted?


Do you eat 900# tigers?

Brandon


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

He won't be eating that 200 Plus Ray me and him is gonna weigh in Next Saturday neither...
Unless me and you are catching that 900 plus Tiger that weekend that is...
Then I guess the 200 plusser we was gonna catch will live...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> He won't be eating that 200 Plus Ray me and him is gonna weigh in Next Saturday neither...
> Unless me and you are catching that 900 plus Tiger that weekend that is...
> Then I guess the 200 plusser we was gonna catch will live...


May live. May not.

With regards to MC,


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

Reel Blessed said:


> I wonder where this is going.


Where???? I think we are about to hear some things we have already discussed a few times!! LOL


----------



## jfro (May 16, 2006)

When are they going to set up for tackle time, went to the dike around 3:00pm Fri and nothing?


----------



## linemanted (May 6, 2008)

may need that bunny for this one


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

tackle time started on the 28th and runs through 12pm on July the 6th. The staff are located in the small building on the west side of Anita's. They can get you the gear, tickets, info, etc.


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

jabx1962 said:


> That "Contest" needs to go away. Or change the name to "Hang and Rot"
> 
> The "Cause" is not worth the Wanton Waste. I hope TP&W monitors the weigh in, and cites the Organization when they leave fish to rot.


 funny how you can say that the cause is not worth what is going on out there. Do you even have the slightest idea what the cause is? If so, are you one of those that thinks it doesn't matter what the cause is...it's not worth taking an "aquatic life". lol
You guy's like posting photos for propaganda? Why weren't you there when they had the 600+ LB. Tiger hanging on opening day with the wide angle lens? You could have gotten a great shot of the fish hanging, all of the spectators enjoying the sight, and off to the side...TP&WL was conducting a fishing clinic for the youth. LOL!!! You bleeding hearts kill me!!!!!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

swade36 said:


> funny how you can say that the cause is not worth what is going on out there. Do you even have the slightest idea what the cause is? If so, are you one of those that thinks it doesn't matter what the cause is...it's not worth taking an "aquatic life". lol
> You guy's like posting photos for propaganda? Why weren't you there when they had the 600+ LB. Tiger hanging on opening day with the wide angle lens? You could have gotten a great shot of the fish hanging, all of the spectators enjoying the sight, and off to the side...TP&WL was conducting a fishing clinic for the youth. LOL!!! You bleeding hearts kill me!!!!!


How many people did that 600 LB. Shark Feed?...Or was it just hung there for Curiosity?

People like you are clueless.

Go brush your tooth Bubba.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Do you eat 900# tigers?


no, i don't, and i wouldn't bring one in to die just to try and get my name in the paper for some rinky-dink fishing tournament, either.

if i caught a 900 lb. tiger, i'd release him.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

> You guy's like posting photos for propaganda?


 It's not "you guys" it's "Guy" aka "Hooked Up". Born in Texas City and I have enjoyed that tournament for, oh, about 48 years now. It's not "propoganda" either, just fact. Wanton waste is wanton waste. It's unlawful and unethical IMHO. No, I'm not a fish hugger either but I have enough respect and class to take care of my catch and I do care about how we as stewards of the resource(s) portray ourselves to those who would like to see our ability to enjoy our sport(s) taken away from us. The pictures speak volumes to what I speak of. Catch all the legal fish you like but don't just throw them on the ground and toss a little lime on them and leave. Tight lines, Hooked Up


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

I gotta agree that it sucks that people waste precious resources like top of the food chain predators so that they can win a fishing tournament, or wasting any fish for that matter. I love ESPN's Madfin shark series for being a catch and release shark tournament because more often than not these types of tournaments result in the death and waste of large sharks. Wasting any fish is ridiculous in my opinion when we are seeing restriction on our catch as is. I love to eat fish and I don't care how you catch them but I can't understand a desire to justify the waste of fish that goes on in some of these tournaments, I don't care if TPWD puts on any type of fishing education right next to the weight in or not I do not agree with wasting a fish for entertainment purposes. I don't have a problem with taking a fish, any fish any size, legally I just don't like the waste that results from hanging a fish until it rots and is useless. I understand that a lot of these fish are used by TPWD for studies and data collection but I feel like the display sends the wrong message to the general public as to how the "fishing community" treats our resources.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

swade36 said:


> funny how you can say that the cause is not worth what is going on out there. Do you even have the slightest idea what the cause is? If so, are you one of those that thinks it doesn't matter what the cause is...it's not worth taking an "aquatic life". lol
> You guy's like posting photos for propaganda? Why weren't you there when they had the 600+ LB. Tiger hanging on opening day with the wide angle lens? You could have gotten a great shot of the fish hanging, all of the spectators enjoying the sight, and off to the side...TP&WL was conducting a fishing clinic for the youth. LOL!!! You bleeding hearts kill me!!!!!


this one gets my vote for the most inane post of the week. dude, you joined the board four days ago and you're already calling jabx a "bleeding heart." :rotfl:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Excellent post Big Willy! I've watched that show too. Awesome! H/U


Big Willy said:


> I gotta agree that it sucks that people waste precious resources like top of the food chain predators so that they can win a fishing tournament, or wasting any fish for that matter. I love ESPN's Madfin shark series for being a catch and release shark tournament because more often than not these types of tournaments result in the death and waste of large sharks. Wasting any fish is ridiculous in my opinion when we are seeing restriction on our catch as is. I love to eat fish and I don't care how you catch them but I can't understand a desire to justify the waste of fish that goes on in some of these tournaments, I don't care if TPWD puts on any type of fishing education right next to the weight in or not I do not agree with wasting a fish for entertainment purposes. I don't have a problem with taking a fish, any fish any size, legally I just don't like the waste that results from hanging a fish until it rots and is useless. I understand that a lot of these fish are used by TPWD for studies and data collection but I feel like the display sends the wrong message to the general public as to how the "fishing community" treats our resources.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

maybe i shouldnt even go here but i just cant resist.........its the right for every man that buys his liscense and gear to go out and catch what he wants. just cause you guys dont agree with *US* shark fisherman and what we do doesnt give you the right to judge us........i will agree that last year the jaycees should have disposed of the fish in a timely manner but as for the hanging up i think its great. ive fished the tournament for years and been going down there to see the sharks hangin for as long as i can remember and will continue to do so.....come sunday i may even be getting a plaque for that big bull shark im gonna go catch and let them hang it up.........ill just say this if your offended then stay off the dike during tackle time and if yall dont wanna see the sharks go to waste give me a call ill let ya know when i catch one and you are more than welcome to come clean it


----------



## jimmy64 (Mar 22, 2008)

Good one jjordon ... I agree 100%


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

I just think that it is a ridiculous waste of a valuable resource to kill these sharks for no reason. Obviously this is just my opinion. Jjordan you are right, everyone legally has the right to "Catch" what they want but we do not have the right to waste what we catch. It is no different for someone to do the same thing with Marlin, Swordfish, Bull reds, ect. People do it everyday and at some point in time it will probably come back to bite us in the ***. The wanton waste law in Texas is unfortunately vague when describing what type of fish is legal to waste or not and that is unfortunate.

*Waste of fish *- It is unlawful to leave edible fish or bait fish taken from the public waters of the state to die without the intent to retain the fish for consumption or bait.

I agree, a 900lb tiger shark is not going to be on anybody's menu so maybe it doesn't fit the bill for "waste of fish" I really don't know and wish I did. I do know that I am not a shark fisherman and therefore these fish are not "my" resource they are yours so it is in your best interest to manage your resources as best you can. As an apex predator, sharks affect many other fish populations as well, reach sexual maturity at around 10 years of age, and the females are the larger of the species.

My opinion: Catch, keep, and eat. Catch, release, do not eat. No reason for waste with the change in our understanding of what these fish mean to our amazing marine ecosystem.


----------



## Dwagg (May 23, 2007)

That says it all Jordon. Wish I was going.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

charlie chaney...........where are you???? rio


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

i was gonna keep that 400 lb tiger for the hall of fame but by the time i got back in she was already spoiled...........my cooler just wasnt big enough


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

Great! My opinion is not worth posting because I just joined? I wanted more info on the event as well and this is what I found. I don't need to be a member for 4 years and post 7000 times to know that you guys need to get a life! Who has time to constantly reply on a blog nearly 8000 times? As far as the BUBBA comment goes...lol...I'm far from it. I just understand what the goals of the "Charity" organization are and I support it. You don't realize that arrangements are always made to do something with the fish once they've been weighed in. The photos that you posted were taken after there was a problem that year, getting the proper people to show up and fulfill their promises. It is not the responsibility of the Jaycees in any way to remove the fish. It is solely the responsibility of the fishermen. The Jaycees and the city will try to help if asked. Did you see the 600# tiger brought in this week? Probably not! It was weighed in and removed. Jabx...how many other people did you feed this week? Don't throw stones. If fished in the event for over 30 years also and I don't recall anyone wanting a few slices of 600# tiger for dinner! The event is going to continue! If you guys want to get involved and help remove the fish in a manner that is timely and acceptable to YOU, let me know and I can hook you up. If you want to remain invisable, uninvolved, and uninformed, that's fine too! Just keep blogging in your mom's basement 24/7 and let your life go bye not helping anyone or doing anything productive. I'm sorry that my opinion is not nearly as valuable as yours because I recently signed up! Signed up for what?!!! To read a bunch of P_____G, and moaning from a bunch so called "sportsmen" that believe if things aren't done exactly the way that THEY want them done, a charity has to be shut down! The last resort of the liberal! "We have to be tolerent"! As long as everyone does it my way!!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

jjordan said:


> its the right for every man that buys his liscense and gear to go out and *catch* what he wants.


correct, but does buying that license and gear also give you the right to go out and destroy and waste what you want?



> just cause you guys dont agree with *US* shark fisherman and what we do doesnt give you the right to judge us.


why not? y'all are judging us.



> ill just say this if your offended then stay off the dike during tackle time and if yall dont wanna see the sharks go to waste give me a call ill let ya know when i catch one and you are more than welcome to come clean it


who are you to be telling anyone who doesn't like seeing wanton waste hanging and rotting on a hook to stay off of the dike? i didn't tell you to stop bringing in sharks.



jjordan said:


> i was gonna keep that 400 lb tiger for the hall of fame but by the time i got back in she was already spoiled.


and, why would i want to come out and clean your shark when you readily admit that, by the time you get it back in, it's already rotting?


----------



## courtesy flush (Jun 3, 2005)

To borrow from Metal Man's post on snakes. Here are a couple of little rhymes my father taught me growing up. Shark! Kill it! If it swims with razor sharp teeth! Kill it! If it eats helpless children! Kill it!! I applaud these brave men for keeping our beaches safer!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

courtesy flush said:


> To borrow from Metal Man's post on snakes. Here are a couple of little rhymes my father taught me growing up. Shark! Kill it! If it swims with razor sharp teeth! Kill it! If it eats helpless children! Kill it!! I applaud these brave men for keeping our beaches safer!


 Therein lies one of the problems that is killing the "sportfisherman" today. That dog just wont hunt anymore. "Eats helpless children"? Can ya help us out with that one please? I saw the movie "Jaws" too but come on, you're kiddin' right? H/U


----------



## AQUA-HOLIC (May 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *courtesy flush*
_To borrow from Metal Man's post on snakes. Here are a couple of little rhymes my father taught me growing up. Shark! Kill it! If it swims with razor sharp teeth! Kill it! If it eats helpless children! Kill it!! I applaud these brave men for keeping our beaches safer!_

_SORRY, BUT THATS THE STUPIDEST THING I BELIEVE IV'E EVER HEARD._


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

Once again....we all need to conform to your definition of sportsman! How is this killing sportsmen? Are you going to stop fishing? Do you honestly think that individual fishermen can impact the ecosystem in a way that you're not going to receive the same amount of pleasure from fishing each time you go out? Commercial fishing...maybe? I think we are all fishermen. Are you worried about the people who aren't fishermen, and what they think of you? Why? These are OUR resources. We are the highest on the food chain. What we do with these resources is our own business. I follow the laws to the best of my knowledge and ability. Are you That worried about PETA? If you let them disrupt something like Tackle Time, do you think it will end there? NO! Next it will be what you enjoy.

When the Nazis came for the communists,
I remained silent;
I was not a communist.

When they locked up the social democrats,
I remained silent;
I was not a social democrat.

When they came for the trade unionists,
I did not speak out;
I was not a trade unionist.

When they came for the Jews,
I remained silent;
I wasn't a Jew.

When they came for me,
there was no one left to speak out.

_*"First they came&#8230;"*_ is a poem attributed to Pastor Martin Niemöller (1892-1984) about the inactivity of German intellectuals following the **** rise to power and the purging of their chosen targets, group after group.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

swade36 said:


> Great! My opinion is not worth posting because I just joined? I wanted more info on the event as well and this is what I found. I don't need to be a member for 4 years and post 7000 times to know that you guys need to get a life! Who has time to constantly reply on a blog nearly 8000 times? As far as the BUBBA comment goes...lol...I'm far from it. I just understand what the goals of the "Charity" organization are and I support it. You don't realize that arrangements are always made to do something with the fish once they've been weighed in. The photos that you posted were taken after there was a problem that year, getting the proper people to show up and fulfill their promises. It is not the responsibility of the Jaycees in any way to remove the fish. It is solely the responsibility of the fishermen. The Jaycees and the city will try to help if asked. Did you see the 600# tiger brought in this week? Probably not! It was weighed in and removed. Jabx...how many other people did you feed this week? Don't throw stones. If fished in the event for over 30 years also and I don't recall anyone wanting a few slices of 600# tiger for dinner! The event is going to continue! If you guys want to get involved and help remove the fish in a manner that is timely and acceptable to YOU, let me know and I can hook you up. If you want to remain invisable, uninvolved, and uninformed, that's fine too! Just keep blogging in your mom's basement 24/7 and let your life go bye not helping anyone or doing anything productive. I'm sorry that my opinion is not nearly as valuable as yours because I recently signed up! Signed up for what?!!! To read a bunch of P_____G, and moaning from a bunch so called "sportsmen" that believe if things aren't done exactly the way that THEY want them done, a charity has to be shut down! The last resort of the liberal! "We have to be tolerent"! As long as everyone does it my way!!!!


Your a Texas City Jaycee, why else would you stand on your soap box, and defend your "Cause"?...How else would you know about people not showing up to remove the fish.What other excuses do you have?

I understand a little about Charity as well. To date, I have donated 1500.00 to the Turning Point,Pledged 1200.00 to both the American Diabetes Association, and The Shriners Hospital. I also have donated over 1000.00 to Private Benefits. Oh, and 500.00 to a Church so they could afford to rent a Van to bring some of the Senior members to church because they could no longer drive.

If it weren't for the Tackle Time "Contest"...not to be confused with a "Tournament", you wouldn't be on TTMB with your spew.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Gentlemen, Shifting the focus accomplishes nothing for any of us. The pictures don't lie. Like I said before, catch ALL the legal fish you want. Not a problem at all. The original thread was not about the Jaycees and neither is this thread. It was about "wanton waste" (clearly defined by TPWD). Catch 'em Boyz! More power to ya! Been going down and looking at them since I was in diapers. The drama and whitewashing wont work here though. One or two of us here actually are fishermen / women. If you've been around this event for any amount of time and are the least bit HONEST you KNOW that last year was not the first time the fish were left to rot. These dramatic posts trying to defend poor form just continue to make my point(s) for me and don't shed a good light on the organization that "y'all" mentioned. Nobody wants to shut down that organization or the event. They just want y'all to take responsibility for your catch. What's so wrong with that? H/U


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

courtesy flush said:


> To borrow from Metal Man's post on snakes. Here are a couple of little rhymes my father taught me growing up. Shark! Kill it! If it swims with razor sharp teeth! Kill it! If it eats helpless children! Kill it!! I applaud these brave men for keeping our beaches safer!


oh - my - goodness. you should flush that post as a courtesy.

do you honestly believe that shark fisherman are keeping our beaches safer?


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

of course I'm a Jaycee you moron! Are you trying to impress the rest of the board with your detective skills? And...it's not charity if you go around screaming from the highest mountaintops to let everyone know that you did it!!!!! I don't care what you've donated to. It's not a soap box I'm on. My first reply was too someone looking for info to attend. I thought that a little explaination would help resolve some of the criticism. After fishing the D--- tourney for about 30 years, I thought it would be good to get involved and do my part to make sure it was still around for my children and that it could be conducted properly! SO....inspector Clouseau, you outted me!!!! It doen't make my opinion any less valuable does it? You want explainations or if you would like to make positive changes...let me know!!! I'm the guy! Other than that, stay on the sidelines complaining. Just tell the whole story, not what you want everyone to believe, for your own selfish reasons. There is a whole lot more to the event than having a few dead sharks laying on the ground too long (once) in the history of the event. AND........I can donate money to charity too! What's your time worth?
PS-Thanks for the donation to the American Diabetes Association! My son is Type I.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

swade36 said:


> of course I'm a Jaycee you moron! Are you trying to impress the rest of the board with your detective skills? And...it's not charity if you go around screaming from the highest mountaintops to let everyone know that you did it!!!!! I don't care what you've donated to. It's not a soap box I'm on. My first reply was too someone looking for info to attend. I thought that a little explaination would help resolve some of the criticism. After fishing the D--- tourney for about 30 years, I thought it would be good to get involved and do my part to make sure it was still around for my children and that it could be conducted properly! SO....inspector Clouseau, you outted me!!!! It doen't make my opinion any less valuable does it? You want explainations or if you would like to make positive changes...let me know!!! I'm the guy! Other than that, stay on the sidelines complaining. Just tell the whole story, not what you want everyone to believe, for your own selfish reasons. There is a whole lot more to the event than having a few dead sharks laying on the ground too long (once) in the history of the event. AND........I can donate money to charity too! What's your time worth?
> PS-Thanks for the donation to the American Diabetes Association! My son is Type I.


Just make sure that no fish lie around to waste and rot. If you're a JC then you have a little pull dont you? It's a violation period. If last year was the only year that happened then you have time to make sure it dont happen again. 
Get the place cleaned up and get a hair cut. This place smells like a pig stye in here! Teach kids to eat what they kill!

Biggie


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

We are only hanging the large fish for 1 hour and then taking them down. Many people will not even see what was brought in unless they make attempts during the day to come out and see them while they are there. These things are LONG dead before they ever get to us. We did not kill them and leave them there to rot. It is a community event that is supposed to bring the ENTIRE community together to enjoy fishing and the outdoors. A few of us are new members as of this year and are trying to make changes that do not detract from the history or integrity of the event but still take other opinions as to the "pros" and "cons". We make suggestions or changes accordingly. Once again...I am a fisherman, I am a sportsman...that is why I got involved! The people who are currently involved and most that are still involved over the last few years are wonderful people. It is not any one person or groups fault that things do not always go as planned. Don't blame the event or the volunteers if others are wasteful in your own opinion.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

One of the few tournaments that includes sharks, bull reds and other fish is the www.sharkathon.com tournament down on PINS in S. Texas. It's a pure C & R tournament with points lost for dead fish. Check out the web site to see how a tournament can be run effectively. Here are some of the rules followed at Sharkathon. The JCs should be ashamed of the waste and rotting fish they left behind last year! The folks at Sharkathon are leading the way on how a good fishing tournament can be run.

*•Tournament rules *
*1. Participants and fishermen must abide by State of Texas Rules and Regulations and agree to be bound by the terms of the Sharkathon Tournament rules. *
*2. All fish must be caught by rod and reel. No gigging, spearing, cast nets, gill nets, gaffs or other methods that may cause injury to fish may be used to capture fish or to aid in landing fish during this tournament. *
*3. Tournament boundaries are from the entrance of Padre Island National Seashore to the beach just north of the Port Mansfield Jetties. All fish must be hooked, fought and landed from the beach. No fish caught from piers, jetties, or any other structure will be allowed for entry. No fish caught while in a kayak or motorized craft will be accepted as a valid entry. *
*4. All baits must be deployed by "human power." No motorboats, jet skis, PWC, kite surfing or remote control devices will be allowed. All baits must be deployed by casting, swimming, kayak, hammer throw or surf board. *
*5. The registered angler, without assistance must catch all fish. This includes the entire fighting process, from hook set to the final feet of the battle. Contestants may have help landing, tagging, photographing, measuring and releasing all eligible species. *
*6. To increase the chances for survival of all fish, the use of circle hooks is recommended. All TPW regulations apply, including size and length limitations. Game fish may not be used for bait. *
*7. This tournament is a Catch-Photo-Release tournament. Any angler caught or reported to be wasting game will be disqualified from the event. Any fish caught and not successfully released will NOT count for entry into this tournament. Fish that are harvested will NOT be counted for entry. *
*8. Any contestant cited by park officials or other law enforcement personnel for breaking the law during the tournament will be disqualified from the event and deemed ineligible for awards to include raffle, door prizes and division prizes. *
*9. The angler must be in the picture with the fish being entered, and must be touching the fish to show scale. All photos must be taken at a 90-degree angle from the fish and the angler with the ruler stretched straight FROM the nose TO the tail of the fish. Any photo that does not meet the requirements will be disqualified and removed from consideration for prizes. Each angler will be given a ruler to place in the picture to show scale. Anglers must also take a measurement with a tape measure for exact scale. *
*10. Each contestant will be given a data sheet to log his or her catches. This log will be returned to tournament officials prior to the awards ceremony. Incomplete or inaccurate logs will result in disqualification of the contestant. To be eligible, all data must be completed. *
*11. Any protests must be submitted in writing to tournament officials within 20 minutes of prize announcements. *
*12. All photos submitted become property of Sharkathon, and may be used in future promotional material. *

*•Tournament Divisions *
*1. Shark Division: Longest shark as measured from point of nose to tip of tail. *
*a. Awards will be given for the top three longest sharks caught and released. *
*b. All sharks, regardless of species or size count within this division. *
*c. In case of a tie, the angler with the most successfully released sharks will be the winner. In case of an *
*absolute tie, the top entries will split the award equally. *
*2. "Running of the Bulls" Redfish Division: Longest redfish as measured from the point of nose to the tip of tail. *
*a. Awards will be given for the top three longest redfish caught and released. *
*b. In case of a tie, the angler with the most successfully released redfish will be the winner. In case of an *
*absolute tie, the top entries will split the award equally. *
*3. Speckled Trout Division: Longest trout as measured from the point of nose to tip of tail. *
*a. Awards will be given for the top three longest trout caught and released. *
*b. In case of a tie, the angler with the most successfully released trout will be the winner. In case of an *
*absolute tie, the top entries will split the award equally. *
*4. Tarpon Division: Longest tarpon as measured from the point of nose to tip of tail. *
*a. Award will be given for the longest tarpon caught and released. *
*b. In case of a tie, the angler with the most successfully released tarpon will be the winner. In case of an *
*absolute tie, the top entries will split the award equally. *
*5. Kids Division: Longest fish of any species as measured from the point of nose to tip of tail with one exception, stingrays will be measured from wingtip to wingtip. *
*a. Awards will be given for the top three largest fish caught and released. *
*b. In case of a tie, the angler with the most successfully released fish will be the winner. In case of an absolute tie, the top entries will split the award equally. *
*c. The age limit for this division is 15. Kids of all ages may enter the adult divisions, but may not enter both adult and children's divisions. Each child must have an adult sign a release allowing them to participate in the event.*


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

lol....! eat what they kill...spiders, cockroaches, etc. lol.
thanks for the positive feedback. we are all commited to doing what we can with as much respect as possible for the greatest number of people that want to participate.


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

come out and fix it...make it better...you are obviously the most qualified to volunteer.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Here is some of the catches at last year's Sharkathon: (trash off the beach). How is that visual statement compare to the pcs taken after the JC event last year.


----------



## courtesy flush (Jun 3, 2005)

Tongue in cheek M\C. People that know me, know that I have done my share of senseless killing in the past. Sharks and rays. I choose not to do it anymore. Many, including friends still do, and as long as they're comfortable with it, I don't condemn them. This is one of those things the two sides will never agree on. By the way M\C I have a 7'+ red-tail. So I'm with you on the snake killing. Hope to see some of ya'll in Port A this weekend for a good kill and eat tournament!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

swade36 said:


> We are only hanging the large fish for 1 hour and then taking them down. Many people will not even see what was brought in unless they make attempts during the day to come out and see them while they are there. These things are LONG dead before they ever get to us. We did not kill them and leave them there to rot. It is a community event that is supposed to bring the ENTIRE community together to enjoy fishing and the outdoors. A few of us are new members as of this year and are trying to make changes that do not detract from the history or integrity of the event but still take other opinions as to the "pros" and "cons". We make suggestions or changes accordingly. Once again...I am a fisherman, I am a sportsman...that is why I got involved! The people who are currently involved and most that are still involved over the last few years are wonderful people. It is not any one person or groups fault that things do not always go as planned. Don't blame the event or the volunteers if others are wasteful in your own opinion.


This would have been an excellent first post in response to people's critisim of last years tournament. I do not think you any less of a sportsman because you don't mind the way things are currently done. I just don't understand the desire to kill and waste. I understand that the charity is probably well worth the death of a few fish wether they die and rot or not, but there are other ways of running the tournament so that this does not have to occur. Swade I appreciate your desire to defend your position as I am trying to defend mine. I am a pretty conservative person on these boards and really don't like to get into it with other people. I don't worry about PETA trying to stop me from fishing for what I do, I worry about PETA trying to affect fishing because of what happened last year. If you are running the program differently and removing fish within an hour this year then great. That helps protect our image to the general public which believe it or not is something we do need to protect if we don't want to lose our rights to fish.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Here are some pics from last years Sharathon. Compare to hanging rotting dead fish.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

courtesy flush said:


> Tongue in cheek M\C. People that know me, know that I have done my share of senseless killing in the past. Sharks and rays. I choose not to do it anymore. Many, including friends still do, and as long as they're comfortable with it, I don't condemn them. This is one of those things the two sides will never agree on. By the way M\C I have a 7'+ red-tail. So I'm with you on the snake killing. Hope to see some of ya'll in Port A this weekend for a good kill and eat tournament!


glad to hear it. you had me worried there for a minute. some green for you. :smile:


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

does it really matter? what's the difference. One is fresh, dead, and beached. Don't try to tell me that that fish was returned to the water and lived. I know that the guy in the pic didn't even try to attempt to put that back by himself. Do you know anything about the anatomy of the sharks? So it didn't get hung up for display...it just died, floated down the shoreline somewhere, bloated and rotted on someone else's beach. "Buzzards got to eat same as the worms."


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

swade36 said:


> does it really matter? what's the difference. One is fresh, dead, and beached. Don't try to tell me that that fish was returned to the water and lived. I know that the guy in the pic didn't even try to attempt to put that back by himself. Do you know anything about the anatomy of the sharks? So it didn't get hung up for display...it just died, floated down the shoreline somewhere, bloated and rotted on someone else's beach. "Buzzards got to eat same as the worms."


it would be senseless to try to convince you otherwise.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

swade36 said:


> does it really matter? what's the difference. One is fresh, dead, and beached. Don't try to tell me that that fish was returned to the water and lived. I know that the guy in the pic didn't even try to attempt to put that back by himself. Do you know anything about the anatomy of the sharks? So it didn't get hung up for display...it just died, floated down the shoreline somewhere, bloated and rotted on someone else's beach. "Buzzards got to eat same as the worms."


Save yourself some ambarrasment. I can tell your not very well versed.
http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=168201

Go here and read for a while then come back and tell us that Buckeye didn;t release that shark. Your barking up the wrong tree and a Game Warden needs to be present at your tackle time fishing spree plain and simple. Maybe we should dump the scraps in your yard or at city hall.
Josie should I pull my six shooter out from under this blanket yet??

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

swade36 said:


> does it really matter? what's the difference. One is fresh, dead, and beached. Don't try to tell me that that fish was returned to the water and lived. I know that the guy in the pic didn't even try to attempt to put that back by himself. Do you know anything about the anatomy of the sharks? So it didn't get hung up for display...it just died, floated down the shoreline somewhere, bloated and rotted on someone else's beach. "Buzzards got to eat same as the worms."


Not one shark died at Sharkathon! All were released successfully. You have your no idea about C & R tournaments and how far good sportsmen have come around - to now protecting our image and resources. When we see your tournament doing this - then you can join where most good folks running good tournaments are going!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Or this huge Mako caught off PINS by Erick Ozlin "OZ". I would bet no man that walks the face of this earth has ever dragged a PO'd mako back into the surf for a clean release other than OZ. Get you facts right before you make false statements about shark releasing.


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

Big,
I appreciate the positive response also. For the record to you all...I really do respect the opinions. Even the one's that conflict with mine. The thing that concerns me most is the disdain for the event and the feverish effort to distance yourselves from people, that are in most ways, very much alike. It seems that we are afraid of the boogie man with no face, just an acronym. Is the event the CAUSE of the behavior that you oppose? I assure you that the ratio is over 100-1,of the people that want to know why nothing is on display at the end of each day. I believe that the benefit is worth the price. I'm not in charge. I'm just a member. There may be MANY different ways to conduct an event and I have been a part of many of them. I personally, did not get the same positive experience as a child(or adult) going to a tourney where I heard some guy caught a 700# tiger, as I did(and do) at a tourney, where I can see it.
Once again, there is much more to the event that just those few things. It is a shame that this is what a lot of the focus is on. Can any of the critics, PLEASE, tell me anything positive about the event? If not, I believe you are just angry for the sake of being angry, or just have not looked into it enough. A good portion of the public wants it to continue the way it always has, the community comes together 1 week of each year to participate, and donates to a worthy cause. The people that don't enjoy it, generally don't come out. It's as simple as that. What's the difference if they are on display and wind up as a by-product somewhere or if they get weighed in and wind up as a by-product somewhere. They are still dead when they arrive and they go somewhere else when it is over. I am sincere when I say, I will do what I can to make sure they wind up somewhere else if anyone has any ideas or better suggestions. If it is a life changing moment for some people, surely there is an entrepreneur out there that can satisfy everyone. Lord, knows I've tried, but when you try to satisfy everyone....no one is happy!


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh wait...it's only priceless when he's wrestling the shark ON TO THE BEACH, not catch and release. LOL!!! NICE...I have photo shop too!!! If you're gonna make an argument, at least make it real!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Waste is waste. Sharks not eaten do not need to die so some tourist can get a picture taken with it. Look at the smile on this kids face and tell me if this is not a better way to get people involved in our sport than to hang dead rotting fish up!









Do you see any dead rotting fish or unhappy people at the prize ceremony? Look clean and neat. The Nat'l Park Service thinks this is one of the best run vents of it's kind - you do not see any hits on web boards about what this tournament has done!!! They make charitable donations that have grown in $$ valve every year!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

swade36 said:


> Oh wait...it's only priceless when he's wrestling the shark ON TO THE BEACH, not catch and release. LOL!!! NICE...I have photo shop too!!! If you're gonna make an argument, at least make it real!
> 
> No photoshop on OZ's shark = It's real and was a major Penn ad in fishing magazines. That shark was released successfully! I will bet you $1000 to your favorite charity that i am right on this fact!!!!
> 
> I have known Oz for many years the photo was taken a well respected fishing buddy who is a respected attorney in Corpus. Here is another non photoshopped pic taken of OZ releasing a shark at Padre Island Nat'l Seashore. Just like he released that big mako that became the Penn Reel ad. Note the tag OZ placed in the shark for scientific tracking!


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

I didn't say they weren't released. I guarantee you, with the rope i saw in the pic and the leader hanging out of his mouth, he didn't live. if it makes you feel better to think that it did...ok.
there are tp&w at the event constantly. once again...why are you blaming the event? we deal with what is left behind. Tell ya what...get your stuff together, advertise, set up a clinic for all of the UN-Enlightened ones. Stop complaining and take a more proactive approach. As far as sighting info from the web....lol! do ya want tp paste links for about 6 months with conflicting data and opinion. That was never my point.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

OZ's big Mako did survive. We know this because guys run the beach from Port Isabel to Port Aransas and no mako ever washed up. This mako was seen swimming well away from the release with no blood in the water. The leader does not impact a fish like this and the tail rope is the best way to handle a fish of this size. Again you are speaking from no experence in successful proven C & R techniques. Like you see done here! OZ released successfully what was likely the new Texas State Record for Lemon sharks! I have a heck of alot more respect for OZ's release that if this magnificant animal was dead and rotting on your JC wall of shame! Go to this web site to see some true sportsmen! http://extremecoast.com/reports

_"Despite the long fight, the shark is still green and we had to be careful because it was still in 1' water and could move unpredictably. I get the bolt cutters and cut the hook that is around the very corner of the mouth, the jaw was way too large for the gap of the hook so it impaled in about an 1" portion of the corner mouth tissue. I get the tag in and finally measure the beast.. 121", that's 10' 1" and a 65" girth of shear mass. An absolutely healthy and absurdly fat eating machine of nature. This is probably one of if not the largest Lemon Shark tagged and released from Texas. Without a doubt, breaking the current Texas State Record of 122", 470lbs. Despite being an inch shorter, is clearly made up with its enormous bulk and would not be surprised if it maxed out at 500lbs."_


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

u sending a kid shark fishing in a kayak? Same boy in every photo? once again, I've said this from the first entry. It's not as if some things can't be handled better. Don't try to tell me for 2 seconds that nothing negative has happened at the other event! you're losing a credible argument if you do. Seems like it's a waste of time talking to you. OK..you are beter than me! I am evil and haven't the slightest care about anything or anyone in the world but me! You are a superior fisherman and you can snap your fingers and FLIPPER will let you ride him all the way to Atlantis. You don't like the event I am involved with...don't show up. If eveyone thinks like you, it will die off due to lack of participation. Until then...we'll keep donating the evil scholarships to the evil participants that win them. Hopefully they will all go get degrees and work for evil Halliburton or what ever evil company that you don't agree with either.


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm speaking with plenty of experience. I don't care! It has nothing to do with me. Do you have the the guys in port isabel and port aransas on speed dial? did they tell you when you texted them? good lord, the see every single fish along the entire coast! what ever dude! yeah C & R!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Last word - dead fish hanging tournaments are soon to be history. Y'all better wake up and smell the change not smelly dead rotting shark meat!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Swade, I drove down to the dike today and must admit that it appears y'all have cleaned up your act this year and I for one respect that. You're new here. Why not consider doing a little research on this subject before you attack the shark fishermen who have been posting here for many years. I personally have been present when our shark fishermen have caught, "TAGGED" and released many big sharks. In other words, the gentlemen you just essentially called liars can document and "prove" what they say. Many of these tagged sharks have been re-captured and documented on paper, some more than once. I'm sure you are probably a fine man and even a great fishermen with good intentions but this archaic practice of wanton waste IS unlawful and shortsighted to say the least. Have you stopped and considered for even a minute how well it would reflect on you and your fraternity if you were to at least take a look at the benefits of a catch and release tournament? I'd be willing to bet that more than a few of the sharkers on this board would be thrilled to help you with that improvement should you ever show even a little sincerity about joining us in the year 2008. It's being done with great success most everywhere else. Please explain to us why it wont work in Texas City. Tight lines, H/U


swade36 said:


> Big,
> I appreciate the positive response also. For the record to you all...I really do respect the opinions. Even the one's that conflict with mine. The thing that concerns me most is the disdain for the event and the feverish effort to distance yourselves from people, that are in most ways, very much alike. It seems that we are afraid of the boogie man with no face, just an acronym. Is the event the CAUSE of the behavior that you oppose? I assure you that the ratio is over 100-1,of the people that want to know why nothing is on display at the end of each day. I believe that the benefit is worth the price. I'm not in charge. I'm just a member. There may be MANY different ways to conduct an event and I have been a part of many of them. I personally, did not get the same positive experience as a child(or adult) going to a tourney where I heard some guy caught a 700# tiger, as I did(and do) at a tourney, where I can see it.
> Once again, there is much more to the event that just those few things. It is a shame that this is what a lot of the focus is on. Can any of the critics, PLEASE, tell me anything positive about the event? If not, I believe you are just angry for the sake of being angry, or just have not looked into it enough. A good portion of the public wants it to continue the way it always has, the community comes together 1 week of each year to participate, and donates to a worthy cause. The people that don't enjoy it, generally don't come out. It's as simple as that. What's the difference if they are on display and wind up as a by-product somewhere or if they get weighed in and wind up as a by-product somewhere. They are still dead when they arrive and they go somewhere else when it is over. I am sincere when I say, I will do what I can to make sure they wind up somewhere else if anyone has any ideas or better suggestions. If it is a life changing moment for some people, surely there is an entrepreneur out there that can satisfy everyone. Lord, knows I've tried, but when you try to satisfy everyone....no one is happy!


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

Now...we are having a positive discussion. I appreciate the positives. Having that been said. I didn't call anyone a liar. Archaic is a matter of opinion. Having a photo to post instantly of one's favorite C & R hero seems a little curious. Joining "our" group sounds fun, but leaving behind the people that still like it the way it has always been. Having several successful C & R tourney's is a good thing but not a sure thing when we know what is working here. Thank you again for checking out the dike. We are doing what we can with limited resources. The threats of "better wake up" only offend and make most of us even more vigilant since it becomes a personal attack on my integrity. After 3 posts telling me to do my research only insults me further. It tells me you guys are convinced that your way is the only way. We may be small volunteers, but do you think that we haven't looked into this?!!!!! This is what works and this is what these particular participants want. There are a multitude of events around the world, country, and state! When the people don't want this anymore, of course it will go away due to lack of participation. We are not talking about sharks exclusively either! I have already stated that things can always improve. Most of what I've said in this entry has been said prior as well, but you guys have your mind made up and only see and hear what you want to. That's fine! I appreciate you backing me on the improved conditions that we have worked hard to provide. It pleases me that you took the time to check it out. I don't know if it is a financial issue or a different demographic but you won't find too many displeased locals with what is going on. Once again...with exception to the year the photos were taken that are posted. Believe me, with all common sense, everyone including the Jaycees would not like to have that happen. Fact is, it is good for the community, fun for families, and a good charity. There has been no drop off in entries despite rising costs and people still continue to call or drive out to check out the leader board and see what was caught that day. Until there is complete apathy, I think you guys are kidding yourselves if you think you are anywhere close to the majority opinion. Especially locally. I think we are trying as a group though, to meet you guys somewhere in the middle. Thanks, it's been a long day. Have to go home and take care of my family. Maybe we'll catch up in person some day.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

jjordan said:


> just cause you guys dont agree with *US* shark fisherman and what we do doesnt give you the right to judge us.


Stop the press, there have been a new breed of shark fishermen on the water for quite some time so by all means... DO NOT SPEAK FOR ALL OF US.

Catch & Release shark fishing has been gaining popularity for years and our biggest fight has been a history of horrific waste as seen in all of the pictures from "the good old days." I do not have much of a problem with a lot of the old timers who hung lots of big hammers, tigers, bulls and lemmons for pics and bragging rights. It was a different time and mentality and it was the norm. However, a good portion look back and realize the foolishness of their ways and it is amplified by the fact that is is now rare to even catch a lemmon in the Texas surf and the big hammers are scarce as are the tigers.

I have also gone head to head with the shark nazis that feel no shark should be killed so please don't place me in that catagory. I have steaks from a 4' blacktip in my freezer as we speak. They are prolific and if I can catch a dozen in the surf per year then I feel I can harvest one a year and truly enjoy my catch.

There is a tremendous difference in harvesting a small bountiful shark and killing a big one intentionally. Everyone that fishes and has 1/2 a brain knows that if you want to harvest a shark you kill, bleed and dress it immediately. To claim you were planning on harvesting a shark under the conditions of a hanging tree tourney is utter rubbish. Your argument holds more water if you stand in defiance and say "its my right."

Maybe it is your right, maybe it isn't. I personally believe it is in clear violation of our wanton waste laws. So you and the other old-school sharkers can carry on. But be aware that the rest of us are constantly having to rail against the image you give the sport.

You wanna compete for some serious cash and prizes, look into www.sharkathon.com

You wanna hang dead sharks on a pier to rot, go ahead. But your way of fishing and your way of wasting a valuable resource is very quickly fading... enjoy it while it lasts. It may impress a bunch of uneducated tourons but the shat dont pass the muster amongst your "peers."

jc
SAAGA SHARKERS
PADRE ISLAND PLAYBOYS


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

as this goes on an on one must ask himself, whats the real problem here, the dead sharks hanging and rotting or is it just the dead sharks in general..........earlier i was quick do defend the shark fisherman and i guess i should have started with defending the jaycees.....last year was not a normal year for those guys, not enough memebers and even less active willing members therefore things were a lil outta control. kill tournament or not these guys have done alot for the community and kids with all the money they hasve raised over the years. face it, they been around for 30 somethin years and i dont think they are going anywhere, rather than bash them try to help out...but like i said earlier i dont feel likes its about the hanging of dead sharks i think its about the dead sharks in general.......what ever happened to the ol sayin if ya aint got nothin nice to say then keep your ******* mouth shut


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

anybody who thinks a shark dies just because you bring it into shallow water has obviously never had the nerve to get in the water with one... here is the video from Dustin Saunder's 9' 08" lemmon the other night... I had the tailrope... the shark fought us tooth and nail when we put the tape to her in shallow water... SHALLOW WATER so as not to allow her weight to crush her internal organs... I can assure you that shark swam off with ferocity... she remained in shin deep water for no more than 3-4 minutes...

http://lonestarsharkers.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=2600

jc


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong on this but I don't think it's about the Jaycees at all. You guys are the ones that keep saying that. Isn't it the "responsibility" of the angler to properly handle his or her catch? Maybe it would be beneficial to all concerned to integrate proper and "legal" catch disposal rules into any existing rules that event may have. It amazes me to no end that anyone can look at those pictures and still defend them. As I stated earlier, I was born in Texas City. I'm nearly 50 years old now. I haven't pressed the FACT that last year was NOT the only year we saw this kind of wanton waste at the "trophy pole". You may be able to polish poo till it shines like gold but it's still just poo gentlemen. Since we still seem to be dancing all around the room, would one of you guys be willing to tell us what we're doing with the big sharks and rays after the new practice of briefly displaying them at the trophy pole? H/U


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Probably the same thing half you guys do with coyotes, snakes, javalinas, racoons, prairie dogs or other stuff that gets shot around the lease im sure they eat them. Oh you don't eat those, but you shoot them, take a pick, show your buddies and kick them in the gut pile. whats the difference. its still waste of a resource. I agree, rotting fish isnt sportsmanlike, but what is the main gripe in a nut shell. I think this thread can go on till next tackle time. I looked up the Sharkathon, looks like a nice tourney. why do they limit it to just 400 entries though.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

hey hooked up those fish as you guessed get dumped in the bay and become food for other sea life, what else is a guy supposed to do with a big tiger shark they arent built for consumption, however if you know someone who wants the meat give me their number id be more than happy to let them have the 1 or 2 i keep for tournaments a year. for every one tiger i keep i probably release 8-10. and thats not gonna hurt a spcies of fish.........the commercial and longline guys did all the so called damage to sharks not a bunch of rec guys fishing kill tournaments. in the last few years ive seen more and bigger sharks than ive seen in the 10 or so years ive been shark fisahing. si if the species are really as bad off as some claim they are then why is my shark fishing gettting better...........i cant speak much about land based shark fishin but the way i do it, by boat 15 60 miles offshore the fishing is getting better. i used to kill limits od ducks in greens lake, not anymore.......thats not cause i shot them all its cause the environment isnt the same anymore, they dont like flying over million dollar houses to get shot at. maybe the lack of sharks on the beachfront may have something to do things changing not just lack of fish. as mentioned earlier everyone has a right to their own opinion and ours obviously differ and i dont forsee that changing anytime soon,


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Now I remember why I chose the Lions over the JC's.

Cg


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

sea sick said:


> I looked up the Sharkathon, looks like a nice tourney. why do they limit it to just 400 entries though.


there is only 63 miles of beach... last year they approached the 400 point and it was just too many fishermen in the park... at least thats my opinion... you can go back to the site and email them and I assure you will get an answer

jc


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

jjordan said:


> what else is a guy supposed to do with a big tiger shark they arent built for consumption?


did catch and release ever cross your mind?

please tell me what gratification or gain you get from hauling in and hanging up a 600 lb. tiger shark? it's certainly not just the satisfaction of winning some two-bit fishing tournament, and it certainly doesn't make you more of a man. please tell me, what is it? what do you win in tackle time for the shark catagory?

i really want to know. i'm curious about what it is that drives people to do this.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

jjordan said:


> and thats not gonna hurt a spcies of fish.........the commercial and longline guys did all the so called damage to sharks not a bunch of rec guys fishing kill tournaments. in the last few years ive seen more and bigger sharks than ive seen in the 10 or so years ive been shark fisahing.


I am in total agreement, the commercial fisheries have caused the most problems with shark populations. And lots of research is showing shark populations in trouble... especially the larger pelagic species. I don't personally think blacktips are in huge danger and some research shows bulls to be doing well here. Some think that the new regulations with min. size and daily limits have contributed.

To the JayCees... hanging a big shark is a huge waste and the days of tourneys like this are limited... as stated earlier by guys who are way more qualified to make that statement than me. There are heavy hitters that have already been pushing for catch and release only for lemmons, tigers, greater hammerheads thru TPWD. You are not dealing with a few fringe lunatics. You are dealing with some serious oldtimers and some younger guys that will be around for decades. Change is hard, but inevitable. Better start at least opening your minds to the possibility of some change in the future... if you care about the historical significance of the event... because we all know scholarship money can be raised thru bakesales and walkathons just as easily... Please don't shoot the messengers and I DO commend your commend your charitable contributions

jc


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

first place pays 1000.00 and a plaque..........not much of anything by the time you pay all expenses. as far as what it is that drives me..........i guess i just really enjoy it and as stated earlier i dont keep every fish i catch i keep one for the tournament and thats it, but hey everyone is different and i reaaly dont expect you to understand why we do what we do. why do most deer huinters shoot coyotes and bobcats just to keep them away from there feeders. ive even read articles in hunting mags about predator hunting at night and how exciting it could be, ive even done it before. if theres a bees nest in your back yard why are you going to kill them. why do people pay thousands of dollars to go to africa to shoot all those animals. why do certain guys pay top dollar to fly into a high fenced ranch and shoot a whitetail just because he scores 200+. why does the duck commander shoot snakes and let them lay. lastlley why is you cant find something better to do than wonder why i choose to do what i do. different strokes for different folks. look dude im not askin you to agree with what goes on but if you dont like it dont look at it.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

for those that say tigers are so scarce i invite you to join me on an overnite shark trip..........venture out past the third sand bar theres a whole other ocean out there that has plenty of tigersharks...........


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

jjordan said:


> for those that say tigers are so scarce i invite you to join me on an overnite shark trip..........venture out past the third sand bar theres a whole other ocean out there that has plenty of tigersharks...........


google it and do some research... pressure and population vary but sharks in general are well documented to be in trouble... because you can find them doesn't mean much... may just mean you are good at what you do, kudos. If you wanna make unscientific observations then I have a good reference as well showing just the opposite... there are a couple tigers caught each year by surf and pier fishermen with hundreds of us targeting them... compare it to this "back in the day" guy, his wife and a few friends fishing the same areas and using same basic techniques and basic equipment http://ncbateman1.smugmug.com/gallery/3389452_SpRPi#P-1-15
seems to me a lot has changed in the past several decades... namely the numbers of large sharks caught

again, I don't have a problem with folks killing shark for food... but I think anybody interested in the conservation of sharks would try not to kill the large breedstock tigers, hammers, lemons... and to kill a large shark to simply let it rot is simply wrong, poor form, bad example, wasteful and illegal... what if it was a bunch of 7' tarpon somebody left up there... I am sure everybody would be screaming bloody murder at the return of the old days...


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> did catch and release ever cross your mind?
> 
> please tell me what gratification or gain you get from hauling in and hanging up a 600 lb. tiger shark? it's certainly not just the satisfaction of winning some two-bit fishing tournament, and it certainly doesn't make you more of a man. please tell me, what is it? what do you win in tackle time for the shark catagory?
> 
> i really want to know. i'm curious about what it is that drives people to do this.


Well, it took all day but I think my earliest point is starting to become pretty evident. First it's "the event should be shut down" the Jaycees are terrible. You don't mention anything other than the sharks. You say you're not a bleeding heart, but you must be afraid of the ones that are. We're not a threat to you or your opinion. TP&W are out there the majority of the time...your interpretation of the laws you keep siting must be different than their's, and they are the law enforcers...so who's wrong? I googled shark tournament and if we are so wrong and archaic, you certainly don't want to see those search results and go to those sites! Other than the pdf's of peta complaints 9 out of 10 are events just like tackle time.
As far as why? Does everything HAVE to be about money for the sportsman? Does it make anyone more of a man? I don't see how it makes one less of a man! Have you ever gut hooked an undersized trout, red or flounder? You can't keep it...Did you call a vet? It surely died. So...it IS about the sharks themselves. You have a passion for that particular animal and it is respectable. Now we are going to have to differentiate on which lives are more valuable than the other. If you are feeling the pressure or threatened by the animal rights crowd, you should not lose your friends trying to influence your enemies. Your not making yourself look any better in their eyes by saying that "We're not like them!" After us, it will be you too! If you knew more about what's going on locally you might not take it as personally either. I think during a good year, we might be talking about 1/2 dozen fish max. I don't think that is threatening the population at all. Continue to avoid the waste if possible, but it is pretty evident to me now that all of this is really about promoting the way YOU like to do it. The best way to accomplish this is to condem the way others go about their sport.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Lest we forget. "These pictures" were taken by me and NOT altered in any way. "These pictures" are what this thread is about. All the languaging in the world wont change the "facts". If you say it only happened once you either are new to the event or a very poor liar. "These pictures" are why you signed up on this site at this time of year and got "all" of your new posts in this thread. Ray Charles can see through this nonsense and hopefully, with any luck at all so will many others. Thanks to JC and his associates for taking the time to show us proof positive what CAN be accomplished when you are serious about what you do and mindful of the consequences of "your" actions. Tight lines, H/U


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

actually hooked up thats waht yall turned this thread in to........originally a guy just wanted to know if tackle time was still around....then ol jabx had to start bashing.......... some people on this board just cant wait to lash out at others they truley need to find some more posaitve things in there life than to sit around and look for an opportunity to degrade others..........go back and see what really started this thread and then look at who really caused it to go where it has gone...........im gonna leave it at this, im a shark fishermen thats what i do and as long as the tournaments around here are still kill tournaments then thats what im gonna do...........if and when they all become catch and release then ill change until then im gonna do what ive been doin only now im not gonna let some childish animal rights wannabes get under my skin.........life is to short and im much to busy to keep having these stupid debates over the computer............besides i gotta go catch a shark the touirnament isnt over till sunday


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

jjordan said:


> actually hooked up thats waht yall turned this thread in to........originally a guy just wanted to know if tackle time was still around....then ol jabx had to start bashing.......... some people on this board just cant wait to lash out at others they truley need to find some more posaitve things in there life than to sit around and look for an opportunity to degrade others..........go back and see what really started this thread and then look at who really caused it to go where it has gone...........im gonna leave it at this, im a shark fishermen thats what i do and as long as the tournaments around here are still kill tournaments then thats what im gonna do...........if and when they all become catch and release then ill change until then im gonna do what ive been doin only now im not gonna let some childish animal rights wannabes get under my skin.........life is to short and im much to busy to keep having these stupid debates over the computer............besides i gotta go catch a shark the touirnament isnt over till sunday


I digress. Good luck with your tournament. Be safe out there, H/U


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hooked Up © said:


> Lest we forget. "These pictures" were taken by me and NOT altered in any way. "These pictures" are what this thread is about. All the languaging in the world wont change the "facts". If you say it only happened once you either are new to the event or a very poor liar. "These pictures" are why you signed up on this site at this time of year and got "all" of your new posts in this thread. Ray Charles can see through this nonsense and hopefully, with any luck at all so will many others. Thanks to JC and his associates for taking the time to show us proof positive what CAN be accomplished when you are serious about what you do and mindful of the consequences of "your" actions. Tight lines, H/U


Lest we not forget...the thread was about "do they still have this contest" because people are still looking for info on how to participate. 
The last resort of a losing arguement...putting words in someone else's mouth, and name calling. The condescending tone just p-_-_- me off! Now maybe everyone can see why nothing constructive gets done in the world. You've got someone with a little common sense trying to make a positive difference in the event and the community somewhat your side and you let the sarcasm fly. I'm not a liar, I'm not a novice, and I'm not uninformed. Attitudes like this, drive me to not care what others have to say at all! For all of the "enlightened Ones", who have been around since Moby Dick was a minnow and have fished in or near the event for SOOOOOO long...If you remember a stretch of time when the Jaycees did not hold the event? Guess what...the 4H club did! What does that tell you?!!!!!!!! People want it and it is going to happen until the demand is gone! There have been so many posts on this thread, and if you read them all(or most of them) you can see the hostility and the DILUTED anger. Being someone that would like to make the event bigger and better...what can we do? I'm sorry, I think "All the language in the world is a good thing! Did you EVER see me deny your pics? Did you see me say that things like that are trying to be prevented? Have you read feedback on the thread that the is visual proof that it is looking better? Why the hell are you still angry? You trying to pull a Joeseph Goebbels? You keep throwing around the same propaganda loud enough and long enough that it eventually is perceived as being the whole truth?
I'll say it again...You try to make everyone happy and you wind up making no one happy! The majority of the opposition to my posts all have different objectives and goals. Nobody wants the same thing as a collective group except the people who like things the way they are, want it to continue, and want to participate! What kind of message does that send? As long as I am involved, my obligation is too the charity and to the participants that want the event to continue. It's a wonder anyone will devote their time to anything anymore. It's much easier to make yourself feel good to be charitable towrite a check and stay home. Why would anybody worth a SH-_ want to put up with this cr-p?!!!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

swade36 said:


> Well, it took all day but I think my earliest point is starting to become pretty evident. First it's "the event should be shut down" the Jaycees are terrible. You don't mention anything other than the sharks. You say you're not a bleeding heart, but you must be afraid of the ones that are. We're not a threat to you or your opinion. TP&W are out there the majority of the time...your interpretation of the laws you keep siting must be different than their's, and they are the law enforcers...so who's wrong? I googled shark tournament and if we are so wrong and archaic, you certainly don't want to see those search results and go to those sites! Other than the pdf's of peta complaints 9 out of 10 are events just like tackle time.


first of all, i haven't stated that the event should be shut down, nor have i cited any laws, nor have i even implied that any laws have been broken.

please understand, _i don't have anything against shark fishing_. in fact, i would love to go out someday and hook into and wrestle a 700 lb. tiger shark. but, if i ever get that opportunity, i would release her after the fight. i have no desire to bring it home with me to show all of my friends. a photo would suffice.

again, what i don't understand is what gratification people get from hauling them in to simply hang 12' up in the air until it's rotting and its entrails are hanging from its mouth and dragging the ground when this beautiful alpha predator of the seas, and one of the most specialized and magnificent creatures on earth, could be released to roam the gulf again as he was born to do.

it certainly can't be for a measly one thousand bucks and a silly plaque. do you think it gives you bigger nads, or something? i don't get it.

i'm all for the tackle time tournament. and, like some of you, i was born and raised in this community, and i've been participating in tackle time off and on since before some of you were born, but i think some changes should be made in this tournament.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Amen to that MC. I have no problem with this charity tournament. But change is needed. The days of these type of pics is long past:










today this same angler - Cpt'n Billy Sandifer can be seen doing this - tagging a big a hammerhead before a successful release.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

and, by the way, i'm not a "bleeding heart," either.


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> first of all, i haven't stated that the event should be shut down, nor have i cited any laws, nor have i even implied that any laws have been broken.
> 
> again, what i don't understand is what gratification people get from hauling them in to simply hang 12' up in the air until it's rotting and its entrails are hanging from its mouth and dragging the ground when this beautiful alpha predator of the seas, and one of the most specialized and magnificent creatures on earth, could be released to roam the gulf again as he was born to do.
> 
> ...


Very well put! I'm sorry for lumping you in with the angry mob! It just illustrates my point again. Everyone who finds fault is doing so for a multitude of reasons. The event has too much credibility with too many people to be smeared with such a wide brush. I think you can tell by now that I am sincere. Things have never been terrible, but they are consistantly getting much better.
I think that many of you are beginning to answer your own questions! You are right!!!!! The drive couldn't possibly be for a measly one thousand bucks and a silly plaque!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So what is it? I'm not going to judge. Why on earth would anyone want to jump out of a perfectly good airplane? What drives a person to climb Mt. Everest? I couldn't care less about those things.
I guess I should know that if you are going to step up and volunteer or support an organization that you may be the one to catch the heat from certain circles. I accept that. Again, it's not solely my responsibility to determine the ending point of the fish. I'm not even eligible to fish inthe thing anymore! We're doing what we can with the resources available and using as much common sense as possible. If the true beef is with killing the fish...you're barkin' up the wrong tree! If it's what's being done with them after the angler leaves us holding the bag...we're doing the best we can! Now, I'm not speaking to you Mastercylinder.( I respect your thoughts and motivation) For the others...if you want the event to go away because it's not the format that you like to promote, I can't help you! Come to Galveston, invest all of the time and money you want to in order to start your own event and I'm sure it will be a success! At the end of the day, that will be just 1 additional tourney for the anglers to choose from and in 2009 Tackle Time will kick off again like it does every year, and the participation will be just as high as it has been for the last 30+ years.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I know I should let it go but Swade I am going to say that I met a couple of these guys at a charity function at the dike just last weekend, isn't that ironic... charity is not lost on us by any means... and as one of a few token "liberals" around I have already said I have a freezer full of shark as we discuss this topic and I can assure you that you are seeing input from some very conservative folks here. However conservative they may be, as sportmen they (we) are a conservation oriented group... most of us will speak time and time again of protecting resources for the benefit of our children and grandchildren. You are hearing arguments about the waste of shark that have been raging for over a decade and the tide on kill-tourneys has been turning for quite some time. So please don't assume you are dealing wth the lunatic fringe... these guys have been around the block more than a time or two... they were there back in the day, they are familiar with the trends and know the direction this sport is headed... regardless of what you think, you are getting a very educated response in regards to the direction tourneys are headed.

I don't question the work ya'll do, my hat is off to you and the JC's for your work. However, regardless of your association to the fishermen involved in the tourney, the fact remains that you can expect to be under attack as long as you let fish hang and waste. The JC's really can't put this thing on and then separate themselves from the end results. I wish you much success and hope you guys continue to raise a lot of money for your causes but I can assure you that you will continue to feel more and more heat regarding the waste of large fish... thats just the reality of the situation

jc


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sweet!!!! Once again, a very well written reply. If you were there over the weekend, we probably passed each other and didn't know it. We spent time at all of the events taking place over the weekend at the dike. Once again, I respect your thoughts and I don't think that MOST of you guys are entirely wrong. I'm not worried about any trends. Like the post before your's...it's going to go away for an entirely different reason. No one knows and it really doesn't matter if you've been around the block a few times...there are ignorant old people just like there are ignorant youngsters. There are countless examples of people claiming the used to do something and now they don't. So let's condem those who do what I used to. I don't dis-asscociate myself from anything that takes place out there. I volunteered and am proud to be there with some very good people. No one needs to shed light on the subjects for me and a lot of us. I am a free thinker and draw my own conclusions. What bothers me about some of the things I've read on this thread is a lot of the typical drivvel that has been regurgitated by some, that I don't believe, are really thinking for themselves. They get in a group and jump on the bandwagon without giving it any thought. They don't know what they really think. It's just easier to let someone else tell them what to think. I don't EVEN want to begin to try to change "well informed" people's minds. You CAN know ALL of the facts and draw different conclusions.
Like I said earlier, I'm not worried about trends...A mullett is a bait fish again, not a hair cut!!! Was a pretty popular TREND for a short time. lol
Everyone can come out and support the event, buy tournament items, make donations and have a good time without participating in the fishing portion at all. Totally up to the individual. Please don't make attacks on the members or the organization for their well intentioned efforts. One more time...if the demand goes away, the tournament will have to. It's as simple as that. We're not taking your rights away! Another group is trying to! Focus on the enemy, don't make an effort to make yourself appear better by tearing down someone else.
Thanks again,
you're points are very well received.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I've been reading most of these threads and I cann't keep myself from saying something. Please don'nt take me wrong because I'm not against conservation or fishing for and keeping a trothy or a limit to eat. I don'nt believe I'm comparing apples to oranges but doesn't the C.C.A do the same thing except they help out the fish and the J.C.'S help out people? Both are killing fish. Think of all the big trout and other fish that are killed during this ( star tourney ) that most people would normally let go. All for basically bragging rights or a truck and a boat that the whole gulf coast is fighting over, that's a lot of people fishing by the way. There's nothing better looking on a wall than a huge skin mount speck, and I know the meat isn't kept. Most big fish trophys are nothing more than pictures. Not to defend the J.C.'S but can you imagine their tourney covering the intire gulf coast. My friend's son caught a fish that we entered into the star, he later cleaned it and ate it but he still had to show the fish inso killing it like most people in the star. Those huge sharks must be shown also and killed just the same, but they won'nt fit in a cooler like the boy's fish did. Who wants to eat a shark drug threw 80 degree water for 3-4 hours? If the tourney had a way to ice those huge fish they probably would but that's not realistic and both tourneys require a kill. The only way out for the J.C.'s is to limit themselves to fish species they can put into a cooler so they too can have the rep that the C.C.A. has which means changing with the times. It's about the type of fish and once again, I eat or release what I catch.


----------



## Texas Slam (Aug 12, 2005)

*Nuts!!!*

OMG people. Get a life!!!


----------



## Long Rodder (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow! By the time I got done reading a simple "Hey, is it still on" thread, I missed the chance to drag my boys and myself to TCD to enter and fish the contest. I thought they'd run it thru this Sunday.

Oh, well, I did spare myself the lose of some 6-7 rigs, let alone the dozen reties I'd have done for my boys given the spiderweb of lines annd debris along the end of thhe dike.

Gents, I learned a lot reading your comments. I also want to thank jabx1962 for his contributions to the American Diabetes Association, too. I have done same for years being a 21-year severe type I diabetic myself. Big reason I don't surf anymore, can't really feel the feet beneath on a board.

Swade36, you're a good spokesman and very welcome new member on this forum. 

As for catch and release; I practice only that but only because I carry a digital camera and by th time I'm done fishing, load up, drive almost 2 hours to get home, clean and rinse everything, etc. I too freakin' worn out to want to clean anything. Having lived too long in Seattle I'm almost sick-to-death of the Spotted Owl huggers. 

I've hugged a shark or two, too. I'll release anything I catch (as long as it releases me first!).

Rip some lips!

See ya next year at Tackle Time. For that matter, as far as I'm concerned, Tackle Time starts for me Saturday morning around 5:00 a.m. and me, the boys, and Joey-the-Daswg will be hittin' the beach. See ya there.

Peace! (His Peace)
LongRodder


----------



## MudNShell (Jun 2, 2008)

Long Rodder said:


> Years ago (early-mid 80's) I used to really enjoy hanging out on the TC Dike fishing for something to enter into the Tackle Time contest. Still have a plaque for 3rd place Jackfish hanging over my workbench. Do the Jaycee's still host that? Is there still a TC Dike Tackle Time event over July 4th? Please advise.
> LR


I'm pretty sure the tournament is still going on.........


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

MudNShell said:


> I'm pretty sure the tournament is still going on.........


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

jc said:


> I know I should let it go but Swade I am going to say that I met a couple of these guys at a charity function at the dike just last weekend, isn't that ironic... charity is not lost on us by any means... and as one of a few token "liberals" around I have already said I have a freezer full of shark as we discuss this topic and I can assure you that you are seeing input from some very conservative folks here. However conservative they may be, as sportmen they (we) are a conservation oriented group... most of us will speak time and time again of protecting resources for the benefit of our children and grandchildren. You are hearing arguments about the waste of shark that have been raging for over a decade and the tide on kill-tourneys has been turning for quite some time. So please don't assume you are dealing wth the lunatic fringe... these guys have been around the block more than a time or two... they were there back in the day, they are familiar with the trends and know the direction this sport is headed... regardless of what you think, you are getting a very educated response in regards to the direction tourneys are headed.
> 
> I don't question the work ya'll do, my hat is off to you and the JC's for your work. However, regardless of your association to the fishermen involved in the tourney, the fact remains that you can expect to be under attack as long as you let fish hang and waste. The JC's really can't put this thing on and then separate themselves from the end results. I wish you much success and hope you guys continue to raise a lot of money for your causes but I can assure you that you will continue to feel more and more heat regarding the waste of large fish... thats just the reality of the situation
> 
> jc


Great post! All one needs to do is look at the success of Sharkathon to see the direction things are headed.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

10-4 Scott aka "Old Salt". Hope to see you down in CC this fall at Sharkathon!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

swade36 said:


> Again, it's not solely my responsibility to determine the ending point of the fish. I'm not even eligible to fish inthe thing anymore! We're doing what we can with the resources available and using as much common sense as possible. If the true beef is with killing the fish...you're barkin' up the wrong tree! If it's what's being done with them after the angler leaves us holding the bag...we're doing the best we can! .


 I think it's arguments like this that end up moving tournaments along to the next step: While it's certainly not the Jaycees' fault if an individual angler leaves a fish hanging, it is, ultimately, the "fault" of the jaycees that it's hanging there in the first place: The mere existence of the Sharkathon as it is now proves that "there is another way" to run a shark tournament. The shark tournament "world" is a-changin. As it goes down it's course of that change, the hanging-fish tournament will increasingly be a pariah in the sport. While there's no game warden around that would write the ticket in a Jaycees tournament, what happened in those pictures was flat-out illegal, and even in a best-case scenario where the fish hang for a couple of hours, the case can very well be made that since this will generally render the fish unsuitable for consumption, the actual tournament procedures require wanton waste by the angler as well. I really think this whole discussion kind of got off on the wrong foot: no, it's not the Jaycees' fault per se: it's still a good cause and has a heck of a tradition. That being said, it was a tradition to take a picture with a few hundred canvasbacks hanging on the wall back in the thirties, too: scenes like that are best left in the realm of tradition, now that we know what those "activities" ultimately led to: (a 3-duck, no canvasback limit several years back). Maybe it's time we leave the "tradition" of hanging-shark tournaments behind us: leave it to the memories of the participants and grainy black-and-white photos on the bathroom walls in seafood restaurants. We waited to "pull the trigger" on waterfowl harvesting until it was almost too late: do we have to wait for either a public-opinion crash or shark population collapse before we "move on" in this case?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Any updates on the results. Hope they made some $$ and cleaned up the mess better this year and take a little of our advice on how to do a C & R tournament for the large sharks, rays and garfish not weighed in dead. 

Let folks bring in dead and weigh in only what is on ice - if they cannot get fish on ice then release it with a measurement and a photo! No one should eat an old fish from Galveston Bay anyway. A large shark not bleed and cleaned directly after it is caught is not-edible - even bleed and cleaned right most big old sharks are pretty nasty tasting.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i bet all of you that have a problem with the tackletime tournament are CCA/STAR members. what, a tagged redfish life is worth a truck,boat and trailer? its not right to waste anything living that we target... maybe someone need to put together a tournament of catch and release only? everything most be video and adiou with time and date stamp. maybe we should take out any fish that is to big, that we know will not be eating.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

> i bet all of you that have a problem with the tackletime tournament are CCA/STAR members.


 Nope, wrong again. That's OK though. Have a great day. OK? LMBO, H/U


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> i bet all of you that have a problem with the tackletime tournament are CCA/STAR members.


sorry, i'm not a cca member, either.


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> I think it's arguments like this that end up moving tournaments along to the next step: While it's certainly not the Jaycees' fault if an individual angler leaves a fish hanging, it is, ultimately, the "fault" of the jaycees that it's hanging there in the first place: The mere existence of the Sharkathon as it is now proves that "there is another way" to run a shark tournament. The shark tournament "world" is a-changin. As it goes down it's course of that change, the hanging-fish tournament will increasingly be a pariah in the sport. While there's no game warden around that would write the ticket in a Jaycees tournament, what happened in those pictures was flat-out illegal, and even in a best-case scenario where the fish hang for a couple of hours, the case can very well be made that since this will generally render the fish unsuitable for consumption, the actual tournament procedures require wanton waste by the angler as well. I really think this whole discussion kind of got off on the wrong foot: no, it's not the Jaycees' fault per se: it's still a good cause and has a heck of a tradition. That being said, it was a tradition to take a picture with a few hundred canvasbacks hanging on the wall back in the thirties, too: scenes like that are best left in the realm of tradition, now that we know what those "activities" ultimately led to: (a 3-duck, no canvasback limit several years back). Maybe it's time we leave the "tradition" of hanging-shark tournaments behind us: leave it to the memories of the participants and grainy black-and-white photos on the bathroom walls in seafood restaurants. We waited to "pull the trigger" on waterfowl harvesting until it was almost too late: do we have to wait for either a public-opinion crash or shark population collapse before we "move on" in this case?


Havent read this post in a few days. Very well said!!!!!!


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i mentioned this in another thread, but i was remiss in not doing so in this one:

i went out to the dike numerous times during the tackle time tournament last week to check the leaderboard, or on my way out fishing, and *not once* did i see any fish lying on the ground rotting, nor did i even see fresh catches hanging from the hooks.

it was very apparent this year that the jaycees have taken notice of the swelling of ill-sentiment among the public who find this practice of leaving fish hanging and rotting for days repugnant.

i know that fish were brought in and hung from the hooks because i've seen numerous photos, but obviously the jaycees initiated a new policy this year of requiring entrants to hang their fish, pose and take their photos, then dispose of their haul properly.

my hat's off to swade and all of the other jaycees who took notice and made positive steps to clean up the tackle time tournament. it is a good tournament with a long local tradition, and one that does a lot of positive things for the community. i hope that it's also a tournament that continues for many years into the future.

good job, guys.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Well spoken my Brutha! My hat is off to Swade too and I have told him so more than once. Heck, I may even enter if they continue doing it the way they did this year. No need for a big sigh Bro  . It's all good, H/U


mastercylinder said:


> i mentioned this in another thread, but i was remiss in not doing so in this one:
> 
> i went out to the dike numerous times during the tackle time tournament last week to check the leaderboard, or on my way out fishing, and *not once* did i see any fish lying on the ground rotting, nor did i even see fresh catches hanging from the hooks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i know that fish were brought in and hung from the hooks because i've seen numerous photos, but obviously the jaycees initiated a new policy this year of requiring entrants to hang their fish, pose and take their photos, then dispose of their haul properly.


Indeed. They hung the fish for ONE HOUR for pictures and to allow the interested community a close view of a big shark. After the one hour, all fish were disposed of properly. The Galveston bay crab population and crabbers says "thanks".

It was a good tournament this year. Hopefully the positive trend will continue.

Here is our second place King (got beat my .9oz :hairout: ) and our tiger.

Brandon


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Good looking king fish I have seen just a single tampon stuffed in a gaff hole save enough blood to win. That tiger sure looks skinny for it's length. Did you determine if was a female or male.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

FlakMan said:


> Good looking king fish I have seen just a single tampon stuffed in a gaff hole save enough blood to win. That tiger sure looks skinny for it's length. Did you determine if was a female or male.


I'll have to try the tampon thing nex time. Don't usually carry those.

Female with no pups.

Brandon


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

The tiger looked like she just gave birth to lots of pups. They are real skinny after and will eat almost anything to get teh weight back up. They are heck on turtles and follow the shrimpers this time of the year after they pup.

Whoop!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

As promised compare prizes to the Texas City Jaycess tournament and NO fish were killed.​​​*Sharkathon 2008 Winners*​​*Shark Division *​*Angler:*​*Length:*​*Cash Prize:*​*List of Prizes:*​1st Place​Kari​Matocha​78 inches​$6500​Ocean Kayak, Sharkathon Custom Rod, Avet 80W 2 speed lever drag, TP Metal Works Shark Sculpture
​2nd Place​Brandon Sellers​74 Inches​$3500​Sharkathon Custom Rod​3rd Place​Brad​Ceynow​72 Inches​$1500​Sharkathon Custom Rod​Most Inches​Kari​Matocha​526.25 Inches​$0​Avet 50W 2 Speed Lever Drag​​​​*Redfish Division*​*Angler:*​*Length:*​*Cash Prize:*​*List of Prizes:*​1st Place​Youssef Nabil​28 inches​$3000​Ocean Kayak, Breakaway HDX and Diawa SHLV50, TP Metal Works Redfish Sculpture
​2nd Place​Jeffrey​DeHart​26.5 inches​$2000​Cash Prize Only​3rd Place​3-Way Tie​Gabe Goodman​Daniel Bussell​Michael Bussell​All three anglers had 24" Redfish​$333 Each​Cash Prize Only​​​​*Trout Division*​*Angler:*​*Length:*​*Cash Prize:*​*List of Prizes:*​1st Place​Robert Arnold​21.25 inches​$2500​Ocean Kayak, Shimano Reel and Castway Rod, TP Metal Works Trout Sculpture
​2nd Place​Daniel Bussell​21 inches​$1500​Cash Prize Only​3rd Pace​Jason Broughton​19.75 inches​$1000​Cash Prize Only​​​​*Tarpon Division*​*No winner this year, $2000 pot will carry over till next year.*​​*Women's Division*​*Angler:*​*Length:*​*Cash Prize:*​*List of Prizes:*​1st Place​Jessica Underbrink​71.75 inches​Bull Shark​$350​Ocean Kayak Caper (Pink), Daiwa Reel and Custom Rod​2nd Place​Brandi Burkholder​40 inches​Jackfish​$200​Cash Prize Only​2nd Place​Lisa Washington​29 inches​Redfish​$200​Cash Prize Only​3rd Pace​Amanda Sodolak​28 inches​Redfish​$100​Cash Prize Only​​Due to an error in our processing system Brandi Burkholder was originally classified as being in the Kids division due to her age and not recognized as 2nd place women's winner until after it was awarded. The $200 prize was paid to both Brandi and Lisa.​​*Kid's Division*​*Angler:*​*Length:*​*Cash Prize:*​*List of Prizes:*​1st Place​Dustin Hickey​73 inches - Bull Shark​$350​Frenzy kayak, Rod & Reel​2nd Place​Fletcher Webb​67.5 inches - Bull Shark​$200​Cash Prize Only​3rd Place​Jacob Lopez​67 inches - Blacktip Shark​$100​Cash Prize Only​3rd Place​Landon Parker​47 inches - Stingray​$100​Cash Prize Only​​Due to an error in our processing system Jacob Lopez was originally classified as being in the Men's division when his father turned in the catch log and not recognized as 3rd place kid's winner until after it was awarded. The $100 prize was paid to both Jacob and Landon.​


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

No problem w/ parking or setting up ur trl. now.


----------

